# Meet up in London?



## jen3693 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi allIm new to this site, but not new (sadly!) to IBS/D.I wondered if anyone fancied meeting up in London for a bit of a gossip, swapping tips etc Also, it would be nice to meet some people that understand the dreaded 'if I've got to go, I've got to go *now*' problem - Ill make sure there's enough baby wipes to go around







Jen


----------



## b_veggie (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Jen,Im interested and I've have sent u a msg.


----------



## natty09 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Jen,I'm also new to the site and would also be interested.NAT X


----------



## jen3693 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi both! good to hear from you







My thoughts were really to head into central london somewhere, wherever is easiest, meet up for drinks or some such and go from there! I havent really got a formal aproach, more just wanted to meet peeps that can have a chat with who get the whole IBS drama.... if either of you fancy it, just give me a shout and we can arrange dates and places. Maybe give me a shout on here, sometimes messages dont seem to get through







Hopefully hear from you soon!!J x


----------



## mulan122 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi,I know this post is from a while ago but did you get a group going in London?I wouldn't mind being involved even if it's for a formal meetup.Please let me know,Thanks (IBS sufferer, 6 years).


jen3693 said:


> Hi both! good to hear from you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

